# kde5 - gentoo

## bdronka

Witam,

mam problem z instalacją programów i frameworków z kde5, mianowicie nie chciałbym ręcznie dodawać wpisów do /etc/portage/package.X ponieważ

zmienne są dostarczone w dokumentacji laymana w /var/lib/layman/kde/Documentation - i problem jest z tym jak je dodać w prosty sposób do portage?

chyba że istnieje jakiś inny sposób jak przejść na nowe KDE5:)

pozdrawiam:)

----------

## Xywa

Pytałem właśnie na angielskim forum o postęp prac na lini KDE5 >> portage  :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

@bdronka:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Plasma_5_upgrade

@Xywa:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:KDE/Frameworks

pod koniec dokumentu jest mapa z postępem prac.

----------

## Xywa

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> @Xywa:
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:KDE/Frameworks
> 
> pod koniec dokumentu jest mapa z postępem prac.

 

Dzieki wielkie!

Czyli Plasma 5 tuż, tuż   :Cool: 

----------

